# IPV Pure X2 Tank.



## Petrus (26/3/16)

Good Day Guys.

Check this out, and while one the page check the video. I must say, I am quite impressed. I know in my younger days when I started to play around with computers, I eventually throw in the towel, geez just when you think you are up and running there is always better and cheaper components.

Vaping is no different, especially the guys with tanks and regulated mods.

Enjoy
http://www.vapetime.co.uk/ipv-pure-x2-tank/


----------



## VapeSnow (26/3/16)

This tank will only work if you have the IPV5 mod.


----------



## Petrus (26/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> This tank will only work if you have the IPV5 mod.


I have seen that, immediately visit the online vendors for MOD hunt. When will it STOP!!!!!!


----------



## VapeSnow (26/3/16)

Petrus said:


> I have seen that, immediately visit the online vendors for MOD hunt. When will it STOP!!!!!!


In the vaping game it will never stop! I already have the IPV5 mod and I'm really loving it. Im just waiting on local vendors to stock the tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (26/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> In the vaping game it will never stop! I already have the IPV5 mod and I'm really loving it. Im just waiting on local vendors to stock the tank.


@VapeSnow I must admit I have a D2 and a Cuboid and I prefer the D2


----------



## VapeSnow (26/3/16)

Petrus said:


> @VapeSnow I must admit I have a D2 and a Cuboid and I prefer the D2


Yeah bro P4U always made outstanding boards and there latest mods is brilliant quality. Get yourself a ipv5 I promise you would really enjoy that mod!

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/3/16)

I see it as a skelm way of creating a "consumables" market.

Its probably nothing more than a titanium alloy with temp limiting to prolong element life.
So you need a device powerful enough to drive a 0.05 ohm element with a pre programmed temp ceiling so that the wire doesnt glow white hot when dry fired.
Hence future firmware updates on legacy devices and the reason behind the secrecy of the coil material.


----------

